# Un ladrón por MercadoLibre...



## juanchilp (Nov 7, 2010)

hay un seguidor de mariano que le gusta comercializar con los proyectos de él pero no mensionarlo como el autor de dicho proyecto, tal vez puede ser el mismo mariano , pero lo mando al frente por las dudas  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-96797584-amplificador-high-end-modulo-stereo-120-wrms-solo-entendidos-_JM_ y tiene mas proyectos sin mensionarlo ¬¬


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 8, 2010)

juanchilp dijo:


> hay un seguidor de mariano que le gusta comercializar con los proyectos de él pero no mensionarlo como el autor de dicho proyecto, tal vez puede ser el mismo mariano , pero lo mando al frente por las dudas  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-96797584-amplificador-high-end-modulo-stereo-120-wrms-solo-entendidos-_JM_ y tiene mas proyectos sin mensionarlo ¬¬



Es el colmo ya, se puso a comercializar circuitos del foro en ML... Pero qué HDP!

Habrá que probar el sistemas de denuncias de ML...

Saludos


----------



## juanchilp (Nov 8, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Es el colmo ya, se puso a comercializar circuitos del foro en ML... Pero qué HDP!
> 
> Habrá que probar el sistemas de denuncias de ML...
> 
> Saludos




y si... 
Si volves a sorprendernos con otro proyecto , adjuntale los derechos de autor asi no hay escusas de nada o un edit a los proyectos. Saludos cordiales


----------



## Cacho (Nov 9, 2010)

Dale una leidita a la pregunta de un servidor en la publicación de ML...
Creo que "un poco" de mérito te da... Sólo que dice que es un amigo tuyo 

Slaudos


----------



## juanchilp (Nov 9, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Dale una leidita a la pregunta de un servidor en la publicación de ML...
> Creo que "un poco" de mérito te da... Sólo que dice que es un amigo tuyo
> 
> Slaudos



y al menos mencionó que era del foro de electrónica, y por cierto , muy buena gramática y bien formulada la pregunta de cacho


----------



## Cacho (Nov 9, 2010)

¿Y qué querés?...
Ya el nick me vende, por lo menos disimulemos un poco


----------



## Tavo (Nov 9, 2010)

Yo creo que DEBERÍA dar los créditos del PCB a Mariano Nicolau, es lo que corresponde, no vale que un "vivo" se ponga a robar los circuitos de acá y haga su negocio.......

El circuito creo que no es de Mariano, es del datasheet de National (el chip), pero si el PCB...

A parte... Me parece un poco caro $340 una placa sola de estas... No se cuanto vale el chip original, debe ser importante su precio, pero de todos modos... Mmm...

Que pena Mariano que te roben tus diseños.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2010)

LOL!!!
Hasta a donde hemos llegado.

ML, donde compras y vendes *Todo!*


----------



## Tavo (Nov 9, 2010)

PS: Espero que no aparezca "otro vivo" y clone cosas más importantes, como los amplificadores High End de Eduardo José Tagle... (no es por desmerecer tu trabajo Mariano, son dos cosas diferentes).


----------



## Jessy (Nov 9, 2010)

Donde compras... vendes todo incluyendo tu verguenza o.o... coincido con tacato.. hasta donde hemos llegado; muy dura debe ser su situacion economica ^^u


----------



## tatajara (Nov 9, 2010)

Bueno hola primero 
Como es la gente, que ignorancia, es una comunidad y por lo que estuve viendo todo este tiempo es una comunidad donde la cual todos se respetan mutuamente y aparecen estos... y hacen lo que se les canta 
Dios.....

PD: perdón por lo de ignorancia y demás pero me salido de adentro 

micolau son muy buenos tus circuitos jeje, ha y me olvidé de agradecerte por el del tda7377 esta muy bueno 

Saludosss a todos


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 10, 2010)

Recién miré el thread del ampli, y por lo visto no tiene ninguna licencia ni nada.

Deberías ponerle una licencia y/o un disclaimer para que no se pueda reproducir comercialmente.

Lamentablemente, no hay nada que puedas hacer sin eso creo :S


Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> El circuito creo que no es de Mariano, es del datasheet de National (el chip), pero si el PCB...
> 
> Saludos.


 
eso justo iba apreguntar.
por que veo a un chip con muchas patitas, bastante especifico.
una placac con unos poquisimos componentes..........pinta un esquema basico y generico tipico de la datasheet......*no es como el circuito ese de el vumetro que hizo ezevalla que de verdad lo diseño.*

disculpen, yo de audio ni pito de verdad, solo me interesa de curiosidad.

que es lo que esta robado ??
el diseño de el impreso ???

por otro lado, una consulta:
como es la historia, es acaso dificil de conseguir ese integrado ? que da para este lio ???

saludos 




PD: se que da bronca,que te copien hasta un suspiro y mas si es asi de caraduras........pero jorobense si publican todo cocinadito, hasta el impreso , no entiendo para que ???
yo varias veeces necesite ayuda, ahora estoy medio vago con la electronica, pero hay miles de millones de cosas que no se , pero una cosa es que te ayuden y otra poner todo, hasta los agujeritos para lso tornillos , hasta la cajita ,,,,,,,,para el copion.

se lso digo de onda..

y otra cosa mas:
no lo critiquuuuuuuuuueeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn al tipo ese.
aprendan de el :
lo hace y cobra carisimo, y atrapa gente aficionada que lo paga.....si lo pagan son felices.
muchos de uds se la pasan pelotudeando abriendo temas de :
es legal hacer una plaquetita?
me dan permiso para vender algo ??
necesito licencia =?=? carnet?? habilitacion  
(banquensela, no se lso digo para mal ) 

aprendan de ese tipo, y animense HAGAN COSAS y traten de venderlas, haganlo bien y suyo.
y no sean hipocritas..........no termien siendo uds. los que le copien a otro (ideas) y luego terminen todos cagados de hambre vendiendo "eso" por 2 pesos por que todos se lo hacen.
si van a hacer algo busquen uds. su nicho o compitan con un grande, no jodan a otro que se inicia como uds.

y NO REGALEN LO SUYO, aprendan de ese tipo en vez de quejarse.....¿ que les robo ??? .
APRENDAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Tavo (Nov 10, 2010)

Naaaa es una cosa de locos esto. Me da miedo comentar acá, pero como un usuario cualquiera tengo el derecho de hacerlo.
No entiendo porque defiende al tipo de mercadolibre.

Ese chanta robó el diseño de PCB de Mnicolau. Si el diseño fuere tuyo, no te gustaría que hagan eso. Que se aprovechen de tu buena voluntad por colaborar en el foro... vamos...
(hipótesis)


> pero jorobense si publican todo cocinadito, hasta el impreso , no entiendo para que ???



Esos threads (amplificadores, fuentes, etc.) se hacen para *COLABORAR CON EL FORO*, para que cualquier usuario disponga de dicho material para realizarlo PARA EL, no para hacer un comercio. No para aprovecharse de la buena voluntad del otro.



> aprendan de el :
> lo hace y cobra carisimo, y atrapa gente aficionada que lo paga.....si lo pagan son felices.
> *muchos de uds se la pasan pelotudeando* abriendo temas de :
> es legal hacer una plaquetita?
> ...



Y que te importa lo que el resto hace en el foro? ¿Vos contribuis con algo acá? 

La verdad que esto me deja ANONADADO. Así -> 

Que país generoso que tenemos eh... Laaaa... 

Saludos.
PS: 

PS: No es por desmerecer tu trabajo Mariano, pero menos mal que todavía a nadie se le ocurrió robar cosas más importantes, como los proyectos de Eduardo José Tagle, Eduardo Zavalla, Ricardo Deni, y muchos otros que hacen grandiosos aportes a este foro...


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

Dense cuenta de que la cuestión acá es moral. Legalmente no está robando el diseño del PCB del compañero mnicolau, ya que este no está sujeto a Copyright.

Así de simple. Dejen el bardo.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

Tavo:
vos sos bastante extremista :
si no escriben justo como vos pensas en seguida quedas anonadado y todo lo que ponen los demas esta mal.

pero aunque no lo entiendas yo tarde bastante en aprender esto que les estoy diciendo  , que , claro, para vos no sirve entonces NO SIRVE.
Que es aprender de los demas, aprender incluso de situaciones que te parecen un desastre.

no quiero discutir mal con vos, si charlar si queres, pero no discutir mal, si dejas de lado el "a vos que te importa"
"me dejas anonadado" 

yo no defiendo al tipo de mercadolibre, que si encima reconoce que copio un impreso......pobre tipo, por que son unos poco s componentes, el esquema es de la datasheet......asi que podria hacer el impreso de mil formas distintas y con las borneras en linea o de otra forma y asi mandar a dormir al que lo critique.
pero ni eso.
de nuevo, no lo defiendo , solo les estoy dando un consejo.
pero vos ,..........seguis con la onda de antes.
yo ..............no puedo hacer nada al respecto.


estoy dando mi opinion y de AMIGO.
si creen que es un amigo el que les da una palmada en la espalda y les dice "lloren ...lloren ...que la culpa es de el otro ".
o 
" que increible.qque sinverguenza .... mira vos ..." 

cosa de uds.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 10, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Dense cuenta de que la cuestión acá es moral. Legalmente no está robando el diseño del PCB del compañero mnicolau, ya que este no está sujeto a Copyright.
> 
> Así de simple. Dejen el bardo.
> 
> Saludos!




Moral. Tenés mucha razón.

Lo mío no es bardo, es una simple opinión... 
(que, tampoco puedo ni opinar ahora?)

Nada que decir, sin palabras. Indescriptible.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

Bueno, siempre hay que ver el *fondo* del Pozo antes del entrar en el.
Naaa, Que viva el bardo y el Spam!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 10, 2010)

Respondiendo lo que decías Fer, efectivamente el problema es más de ética que monetario.
¿Quiere este pibe hacer sus amplis y venderlos a una fortuna? Perfecto.
¿Quiere usar el PCB de Mariano? Que lo haga.

Ahora... No darle el reconocimiento que merece el autor del PCB ya es otra cosa.

Supongamos que vos inventás el Fernand (pa' darle un nombre elegantón, que suene a extranjero), un aparatito simple que te permite encender y apagar luces a control remoto. En realidad no es más que la unión de unos pocos modulitos comerciales baratos, pero de la manera en que lo armás queda tan compacto y justito, que cabe en una tecla de luz.
Y el control queda tan bonito como eso.

Mostrás tu invento y aparece uno que lo empieza a fabricar para vender. No tenés derecho a patalear porque los módulos que usaste son todos comerciales, no te robó la idea.
Lo que te robó fue el modo de acomodarlos para que fueran algo atractivo y vendible. Está usando tu idea en su beneficio y ni siquiera te da el crédito que merecés.

He ahí la cuestión. Por lo menos tener la vergüenza suficiente como para comunicarle al autor que va a usar eso, o reconocer los méritos ajenos.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Moral. Tenés mucha razón.
> 
> Lo mío no es bardo, es una simple opinión...
> (que, tampoco puedo ni opinar ahora?)
> ...


 
tavo: seguis....
nadie te dice que no opines, es mas, anhelo poder charlar con cualquiera que guste de charlar y discutir bien.
pero vos entras descalificando destructivamente , sin nigun objetivo beneficioso.



Tavo dijo:


> Nada que decir, sin palabras. Indescriptible.
> 
> Saludos.


 
es como decir : estoy impresionado por la sarta de boludeces ........

y no paras, te lo dije en otro tema:
si me pongo a escribirte de la misma forma que vos lo haces eso seria para problemas.

y respecto de "los aportes" que uno hace o deja de hacer, hasta ahora ningun moderador se quejo de que este absolutamente al cuete en el foro.
es mas, si aporto menso es por alguna gente que se me ha cruzado la cual te desgana.
pero hay algo que es bastante mas importante:

trata de aprovechar lso aportes de otros, en vez de criticar tanto .
he leido algunos temas (no dire que leo todos por que es mentira, hay muchisimos temas que paso de largo por que no son lo mio, ni entiendo de ellos ) pero d elso que he leido he visto cosas muy interesante s que ni bola les dieron.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 10, 2010)

Una pequeña acotación: creo que aquí se está hablando de Derechos de Autor, no de Copyright.


Aprendan de una vez por todas a diferenciarlos. Estamos en Latinoamérica, no en gringolandia, Inglaterra u otro país sujeto a derecho anglosajón.


(Odio el copyright.... lo detesto.... y si tuviera el poder suficiente para eliminarlo, lo erradicaría de la faz de la tierra y joder*** a todas las plagas y buitres empresariales que alimenta.... pero *estoy a favor de los Derechos de Autor*. Preocúpense cuando una gran empresa les plagie. Y ahí *SÍ* hagan *VALER* ($$$$$) sus derechos. Pero irse contra alguien que esta lucrando artesanalmente... no vale la pena.)


Ahora: Cuáles son los derechos de autor? Se los dejo de tarea.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Respondiendo lo que decías Fer, efectivamente el problema es más de ética que monetario.
> ¿Quiere este pibe hacer sus amplis y venderlos a una fortuna? Perfecto.
> ¿Quiere usar el PCB de Mariano? Que lo haga.
> 
> ...


 
lo comprendo cacho, yo tengo algunas cosasmias que vendo .....y ...que voy a hacer?
si otro la quiere mirar y incluso copiar ?
es un pais de millones , y te diran cualquier barrabasada.
es la realidad.
sino...te quedas en tu cassa escondido y no haces nada.
o antes de largar cualquier cosa vas y te gastas un fangote patentando todo.

yo reconoaco lo pequeña de la actitud de ese señor , lo poco inteligente de ni molestarsee en modificarlo.
solo digo que se puede aprender de eso.
como dije en mi primer escrito ahi ven que simplement ese hace y se vende y no es necesario vender barato.
no hay mas vueltas que verlo como un incentivo a que HAGAN en vez de quejarse y dejarlo ahi:
en una queja.
quejas y quejas...........

no da para otra.

sino.............listo , que se sigan quejando , disculpen.
cambio todo lo que dije:


estoy anodadado , es increible .un bochorno ....
Nada que decir, sin palabras. Indescriptible. (*) 








(*) este ultimo renglon fue copiado ,no esw creacion mia, pero encajaba bien , pido perdon al creador.....................................


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

Pero del lado monetario, importa más el CopyRight. Derechos de autor también se puede aplicar del lado monetario... Así que no hay pierde, solo gane!

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Nov 10, 2010)

> es como decir : estoy impresionado por la sarta de boludeces ........


No Fernando, nada que ver, no estoy diciendo eso... Puse eso como manera de decir "no quiero comentar más para no levantar más revuelo"
Por eso dije "sin palabras, indescriptible"...

Saludos.


----------



## angel36 (Nov 10, 2010)

entre en ML.....y no se ven ni preguntas al vendedor ni respuestas....


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

yo no los entiendo de el todo .
cuando se habla de copiar programas o de libre no se que de videos y musica todos felices por que son consumidores.
aca por que uno hace 4 $ de algo...........

que mas da.

quien lo diseño se esta perdiendo ventas ??? 
quien lo hace ,el de mercadolibre es lastimero en cuanto a loq ue ya puse, pero .......da para tanto ?' 
es mas , da para quejarse sin uno ser capaz de hacerlo y venderlo tambien ?? 

bueno, no se .
un saludo a todos .



Tavo dijo:


> No Fernando, nada que ver, no estoy diciendo eso... Puse eso como manera de decir "no quiero comentar más para no levantar más revuelo"
> Por eso dije "sin palabras, indescriptible"...
> 
> Saludos.


ah.........entonces veo que tenemos diferentes formas de expresarnos, quizas eso nos haga chocar.
intentemos ambos ser mas gentiles y comprensivos  .

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

Realmente esta discusión ya no tiene sentido. El tema ya se trató y no hay nada de malo legalmente en la acción.

Saludos!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 10, 2010)

Los derechos de autor son básicamente dos: Derecho a ser reconocido como padre intelectual de su obra, y derecho a explotarla. 

El copyright es Monopolio.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 10, 2010)

Pero Fer, la cosa pasa por otro lado que no estás considerando.

Cambiemos el ejemplo:
Hacés la instalación de un local. Está en obra cuando lo hacés, vos no conocés a los dueños ni ellos a vos. A los pocos días va un ayudante de aprendiz de ignorante de los electrones junto con la inspección (a vos ni te avisan) y cuando ven el trabajo bien hecho preguntan quién lo hizo. El zoquete ese se atribuye el laburo.

Eso te pasa en todos los trabajos que vas haciendo, siempre aparece el mismo y siempre se queda con el mérito. A vos te pagaron, sí, pero la sensación de que alguien te está robando algo (no material) te queda. Ahí está el punto.

No hacer por miedo a que te copien es algo tonto. Ya sabés que es probable que te imite el pavote ese cuando haga lo suyo, pero eso es otra cosa. Que lo copie, que labure siguiendo el modelo que vio, pero no que se venga a robar los laureles (que no me interesan, por otro lado) de mi trabajo.

Como sea, lo hacés, pero la calentura del afano te la tragás solito. A esa actitud de "me lo robo, ¿y qué?" es a lo que apunta la discusión.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 10, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Los derechos de autor son básicamente dos: Derecho a ser reconocido como padre intelectual de su obra, y derecho a explotarla.
> 
> El copyright es Monopolio.



Ninguno de los 2 fue expedido por el compañero Mnicolau... De una forma "Exigente"


----------



## juanchilp (Nov 10, 2010)

No voy a gastarme en explicarle educación a cada ignorantes que les dan una ayuda servida y ni siquiera la saben apreciar como para mencionar al autor, eso queda en la conciencia de cada espécimen de estos, pero por naturaleza uno tiene que saber. Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 10, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ninguno de los 2 fue expedido por el compañero Mnicolau... De una forma "Exigente"





Entonces.... ?

Al publicar algo en Internet se renuncia (aunque no se quiera, pero es la imbatible realidad) al derecho a monopolizar la producción, reproducción y por ende, el derecho a monopolizar la explotación. No por eso se renuncia al derecho a ser reconocido.

Como dijiste: estamos discutiendo algo más bien, moral; algo que es reconocido por el Derecho de Autor, pero no por el Copyright.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

cacho te entiendo perfectamente, pero ...hay solucion ??
me encantaria.

mir a,te voy a contar algo sin dar detalles, por que es un tema privado mio.
yo cuando empece me meti en varias cosas, entre ellas xxxxx y trabaje en eso y hacia mis propias placas, no es nada comlejo pero tenia mis soluciones.
un dia luego de un problema me puse a pensar y me di cuenta que los ultimos problemas laborales que habia tenido eran por trabajos de xxxxx .
asiq ue decidi dejar eso.
la gente era muy desagradable.

y segui mi vida.
quedaron en un cajon repuestos y placas.

años despues me llama un "amigo" (  ) de la secundaria, para que lo ayude con un xxxx . yo le dije que no hacia mas eso, pero de onda iba, como iba con el .
eso si , compartiamos la $$.
el agarro ese trabajo y ni idea tenia.
comenzamos , yo analizo yle digo por donde van los tiros, como el cliente estaba ahi comenzo a tratarme de forma muy despectyiva como sifuese yo su sirviente o su empleado para usarme de trapo.
un par de veces le dije ¿ que le pasaba, que no era forma.......
al final cuando ya la cosa estaba encaminada lo deje, que lo termine el .
no me gusta dejar algo inconcluso pero me sentia mal.
estudiamso juntos años ......no entendia nada.
esa era mi sensacion.

primero dije:
ves fernando , no tenes que meterte mas en xxxxx.

pero habia leido algo o visto algo que me daba vueltas: el sacar cosas positivas donde uno cree que no es asi.
y luego de unos dias pense:

si ese cliente lo llamo a el es por que el service que estaba antes no sabia como arrglarlo........y no era dificil.
y el tampoco lo sabia arreglar........y eso que cobro bien cobrado.
que conclusion puedo sacar ??

que debo trabajar en eso, ya que la competencia es pobre.
pero debo cambiar mi actitud que es la que me hace victima .
hacerme valer y manejar el tema.

y me dio buen resultado.

eso es loque les estoy tratando de transmitir.


se que nadie escarmienta  en el cuerpo de el otro.
muchas veces ni en casa me dan bola,aunque les este indicando un camino que he descubierto que es bueno.

lo mas triste es cuando uno se canse de escribir , por que me canse de que me tiren mierda y no se molesten en comprender lo que estoy diciendo.

aprender a programar un micro lo aprendes, te costara un poco mas o menos, o sino compras eso que queres y te dejas de inchar.
pero aprender estas cosas a mi me costo muchisimo, por que sale luego de digerir situaciones feas.
como lo que vos contas cacho...........
pero (de nuevo lo digo) la cosa es sacar algo positivo.
no ir por la vida diciendo 
"pobre de mi ....todos me cagan "


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 10, 2010)

Yo me compré un celular con cámara. Cuando intuyo que necesitaré demostrar algo.... tomo fotos o filmo. Evidencias.

¿Lo de la _piratería_ (también existe mucha confusión y lavado de cerebros con respecto a ese tema), el copyright, los derechos de autor e Internet.... tendrá alguna vez solución?


Hasta el momento el asunto es un tira y afloja. Una guerra planteada en la que lentamente van rodando y rodando cabezas de ambos bandos (opositores y partidarios). 

Algo que llega a aburrir. Y que puede exasperar a cualquiera que esté consciente de como es la situación con respecto a este tema en otros países como, por ejemplo, España.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2010)

cuando   publicas algo siempre esta el peligro de  la copia,si  no  lo publicas también te lo  copian 
,tengo una cerradura espectacular con  pic (graba códigos de accesos de asta cifras de 8  dígitos,maneja un moto-reductor en ambas direcciones con soniditos  y todo)) y    no lo   publico por   la copia,si lo  publico  tengo de dar el código  asm  o  el hex ,de todas formas si se quieren  copiar lo  van a hacer ,pero  le les va a dar  trabajo 
que da bronca da bronca ,pero  no  tiene solución,ahora este tipo   ni  siquiera se tomo  el trabajo de hacer un  pcb y seguramente  ni mascara tiene la placa  encima de caras ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 10, 2010)

Ya fue gente, terminen la discusión y *cierren el tema*...
La cuestión pasaba más por la ética y no por el "copyright" del circuito en sí, que como comentaron, no posee ningún diseño en particular ni derecho alguno exigido por mi parte. 



fernandob dijo:


> pero jorobense si publican todo cocinadito, hasta el impreso , no entiendo para que ???



 Qué flojo pensamiento che... 
Emm capás para intentar colaborar con algún circuito tangible que pueda ser realizado por los demás? Sino habría proyectos completos, el foro se limitaría a un "preguntas y respuestas" (bastante aburrido), quitaría gran parte de la dinámica que posee actualmente gracias a muchos aportes copados que han sido realizados.
Realmente...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 10, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Qué flojo pensamiento che...
> Emm capás para intentar colaborar con algún circuito tangible que pueda ser realizado por los demás? Sino habría proyectos completos, el foro se limitaría a un "preguntas y respuestas" (bastante aburrido), quitaría gran parte de la dinámica que posee actualmente gracias a muchos aportes copados que han sido realizados.
> Realmente...


  bien   bien  mariano ese es el espitiru y pensamiento  del  foro que  todos queremos ,


----------



## Cacho (Nov 10, 2010)

Creo que estamos entendiéndonos con Fer.

La diferencia más grande es que él y yo partimos de dos puntos diferentes y sobre eso argumentamos.
Él sale desde la base de que lo que sea que se quiera copiar, será copiado/pirateado mezquinamente.
Yo empiezo de que si es copiado, el copiador al menos debería reconocer que no es un original.
Fer asume que el copión nunca va a admitir su condición (en la práctica es así), entonces no tiene sentido discutir nada. Es un punto de vista práctico.
Yo vuelvo sobre eso con que no pasa por lo que se hace (físicamente hablando), sino sobre lo que se hace desde el punto de vista ético.

En fin, estamos de acuerdo en que contra el desgraciado ladri de circuitos poco se puede hacer y siempre va a existir (Punto para Fer). También estamos de acuerdo en que el daño moral (más que económico) que se le provoca al autor es significativo y no es algo que se digiera fácil (Punto para mí).

En fin, 1 a 1 
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Nov 11, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Qué flojo pensamiento che...
> Emm capás para intentar colaborar con algún circuito tangible que pueda ser realizado por los demás? Sino habría proyectos completos, el foro se limitaría a un "preguntas y respuestas" (bastante aburrido), quitaría gran parte de la dinámica que posee actualmente gracias a muchos aportes copados que han sido realizados.
> Realmente...



 
*+1
Ese es el espíritu del foro.*
Cerremos esta discusión gente, como ya pidió el autor del PCB.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 11, 2010)

mnicolau dijo:


> Qué flojo pensamiento che...
> Emm capás para intentar colaborar con algún circuito tangible que pueda ser realizado por los demás? Sino habría proyectos completos, el foro se limitaría a un "preguntas y respuestas" (bastante aburrido), quitaría gran parte de la dinámica que posee actualmente gracias a muchos aportes copados que han sido realizados.
> Realmente...


 
cosas de cada uno.

ese es el espiritu de el foro ?? 
cual ??
que uno trabaje (estudie antes claro esta) haciendo TODO un diseño para que luego gente que arma , y ni le importa saber lo haga.
..............no la tenia clara yo a esa.
¿ eso es electronica ?? 

alimentar a armadores, hoobystas de el armado.
por que no ponen entonces para ampliar el foro planos de muebles de madera, y de aviones a escala?? .

la verdad que tenemso conceptos distintos, no les digo que lo de ustedes sea mal, pero tenemso visiones muy distintas de el foro , o no ........de el foro no.
el foro se va haciendo y si alguien quiere darle limites a su forma es el dueño.
lo que tenemso conceptos distintos es de que llamamso ELECTRONICA.

si me dicen que la cosa es preguntar , responder, aportar acerca de teoria, de conceptos, incluso de cosas practicas , pero no de planitos completos para el que NO TIENE INTERES EN APRENDER ELECTRONICA, o sea que no tiene interes en electronica.
no mas que la que tiene en cualquier otra cosa que arme.


ya les digo, cada quien ve las cosas como las ve.

aca vi explicaciones buenas y NI BOLA LES DIERON.
a mi me dicen que no aporto........
hay un tema que los oriente para una cosa bastante interesante , y ni pio.
claro, como no puse un circuito armado y completo.
(que burro lo mio ).

¿que necesitan ? alimentar su ego dandole de comer a gente que sabe menos que uds. ?? 
ya se lso dije mil veces:
asi incluso uds. no van a salir de eso , por que joroban al mismo gremio.
pero bueno
son opiniones.

lo mio lo fundamento , lo de uds......no se,. supongo que tambien asi:
.
¿que necesitan ? alimentar su ego dandole de comer a gente que sabe menos que uds. ??


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 11, 2010)

No creo que sea eso, Fernando.

¿El escritor escribe para alimentar su ego?


A veces la gente necesita expresar lo que tiene... sino se le acumula y puede terminar estallando. 


Uno puede escribir muchas cosas... impulsado por el odio, el amor, etc... pero lo hace porque necesita hacerlo, algo muy personal lo impulsa.... y después de hecho se siente satisfecho. 

En cuanto a lo de ético, moral, económico... sobre este tema.... el problema no está en que los demás usen o no de la manera adecuada lo que uno hace. Sino en sentirse satisfecho. 

Ahora: ¿Existen modos de destruir esa satisfacción? Sí. Este thread es una prueba.

¿Se puede prevenir esto, más que de una forma coercitiva, de una manera lógica? Creo que sí.


¿Cuál es esa manera lógica?
Simple: compensando. Dentro de un esquema lógico universal. Todo lo demás cae en lo  irracional, cargado de lo emocional y las discusiones sin fin.


----------



## asherar (Nov 11, 2010)

Cuando uno tiene una acción generosa no es porque espere un pago. La única gratificación es la satisfacción de hacerlo. Como dijo Hammer. Y felicitaciones por la generosidad!

Viendo el anuncio en ML, hasta hoy, puras  preguntas al vendedor pero ninguna venta. Eso habla de las posibilidades del mercado para cualquiera: pocas. 
Lo haya diseñado uno, o no. 

Yo apoyo a Fernandob, hay que aprender a pensar las cosas antes que se desenlacen. El lo dice de una forma algo más dura. Pero es así.
Y aprender de la experiencia propia es señal de inteligencia, pero aprender de la experiencia ajena es señal de sabiduría. 

Conclusión: 
Si el objetivo era ser generoso: alegrate que alguien tomó tu trabajo y le dió una vuelta MAS de tuerca. 
Si el objetivo es obtener reconocimiento o pago por tu trabajo: ponele los límites antes,  para no lamentar después. 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2010)

> Conclusión:
> Si el objetivo era ser generoso: alegrate que alguien tomó tu trabajo y le dió una vuelta MAS de tuerca.
> Si el objetivo es obtener reconocimiento o pago por tu trabajo: ponele los límites antes, para no lamentar después.


estoy de acuerdo  con Alegandro mejor resumido  imposible


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola gente, con respecto al tema de la publicacion en mercado libre quiero decir que ese es el peligro de internet, una vez que uno sube algo propio a la red ya automaticamente se hace de dominio publico(siempre hablando de gente comun como nosotros y no de empresas que manejan leyes y demas). Creo que es casi imposible impedir que alguien tome por ej una foto de nosotros del facebook o fotolog o cualquier otro lado y haga lo que quiera con ella. Pasa lo mismo con los circuitos o la informacion que uno postea. 

Como diejeron por ahi arriba, el tipo fue un poco vivo e hizo el negocio. Creo que al menos deberia haber mencionado al autor con nombre y apellido y haber pedido permiso para duplicar el proyecto y comercializarlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2010)

ElTallercito dijo:


> Hola gente, con respecto al tema de la publicacion en mercado libre quiero decir que ese es el peligro de internet, *una vez que uno sube algo propio a la red ya automaticamente se hace de dominio publico*(siempre hablando de gente comun como nosotros y no de empresas que manejan leyes y demas). Creo que es casi imposible impedir que alguien tome por ej una foto de nosotros del facebook o fotolog o cualquier otro lado y haga lo que quiera con ella. Pasa lo mismo con los circuitos o la informacion que uno postea.


Lo que decís no se aplica en este foro. Si leyeran las políticas de participación hubieran encontrado *esto*. No es necesario que Mariano ponga nada en su PCB ni que especifique que tipo de licencia quiere entregar, ya que por defecto se aplica la del foro...que está en el link de arriba.
Yo - personalmente - suelo dar un tipo de licencia diferente donde no está prohibido el uso comercial, pero el resto de los derechos se mantienen.


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 12, 2010)

Ezavalla tenes razón, yo particularmente no había leído esa norma del foro. Pero lo que yo pienso es que es muy complicado contolar lo que los demas hacen con nuestros aportes o archivos que subimos a internet, en este foro o en cualquier otro lado.
Queda en el usuario en poner los derechos de autor, o la fuente o la referencia de donde se saco la informacion.Pero siempre existen esta clase de riesgos al subir cosa a internet.

Igual creo que por lo menos deberian haber mencionado con nombre y apellido al autor original del proyecto.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 12, 2010)

No lei todo el tema ni  conozco los puntos de vista de cada uno.... 
el mio...

1.-si tienes un proyecto que quieres regalar sin ningun limite y que alguien busque una minita *SUBELO *al foro u otro lugar... eso no te va a hacer mas rico ni mas pobre... y quiere decir que no le ves mucho mercado o no es de tu interes buscarlo...
2.-si tienes un proyecto que le ves mercado y es de tu interes *NO LO SUBAS* ni lo comentes con nadie (excepto inversionistas potenciales) y echale ganas en todos los aspectos (Diseño, Comercializacion, Patentes, etc.)

*mensaje dirigido a nadie en particular solo expreso mi punto de vista*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2010)

ElTallercito dijo:


> Pero lo que yo pienso es que es muy complicado contolar lo que los demas hacen con nuestros aportes o archivos que subimos a internet, en este foro o en cualquier otro lado.


Claro que es complicado! Pero al tener la "licencia", si encontrás un tipo como este que viola las condiciones de licenciamiento impuestas, entonces tenés fundamentos para hacerle una demanda judicial...si así lo estimas conveniente.



ElTallercito dijo:


> Igual creo que por lo menos deberian haber mencionado con nombre y apellido al autor original del proyecto.


Ves? Esa es otra violación de la licencia del foro. Si te fijás en el link de la política 4.1 y lees en creativecommons, vas a encontrar que *es obligación* nombrar y dar créditos al autor.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 12, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ...
> 2.-si tienes un proyecto que le ves mercado y es de tu interes *NO LO SUBAS* ni lo comentes con nadie (excepto inversionistas potenciales) y echale ganas en todos los aspectos (Diseño, Comercializacion, Patentes, etc.)






A veces creo que lo más sensato es hacer todo lo contrario. Aprovechándose de la situación actual y de todas la leyes internacionales que protegen la propiedad intelectual.... lo más sensato es publicar la idea de uno con los detalles más significativos y con _nombre y apellido_*.... Y permitir que algún pez gordo intente plagiarte y .... ¡ZAS!

Le mandas el zarpazo sin anestesia hasta el fondo.


Si no publicas una idea que tengas... se le puede ocurrir a cualquier otro lo mismo; y adueñarse de ella. 



*(Entre comillas; me refiero al hecho de que puedas demostrar fácilmente que eres tú el titular de una cuenta.... por ejemplo, de una cuenta en un foro. No a que des tus datos personales a diestra y siniestra por Internet).


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 12, 2010)

Ezavalla me aclaraste para que sirve la licencia. jeje. No lo tenia muy claro. Gracias.
Pero sigo pensando que internet,en estas cuestiones, es un peligro. La informacion esta al alcance de cualquiera y se debe ser cuidadoso a la hora de subir/postear algo para no encontrarse con estas sorpresas.


Saludos a todos y nos veremos en próximos post.

Suerte.


----------



## Dario (Nov 12, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> 1.-si tienes un proyecto que quieres regalar sin ningun limite y que alguien busque una minita *SUBELO *al foro u otro lugar... eso no te va a hacer mas rico ni mas pobre... y quiere decir que no le ves mucho mercado o no es de tu interes buscarlo...
> 2.-si tienes un proyecto que le ves mercado y es de tu interes *NO LO SUBAS* ni lo comentes con nadie (excepto inversionistas potenciales) y echale ganas en todos los aspectos (Diseño, Comercializacion, Patentes, etc.)
> 
> *mensaje dirigido a nadie en particular solo expreso mi punto de vista*


 
lo que dicen lubeck, fernando y alejandro, es verdad. en mi caso, he hecho algunos aportes de ideas y proyectos y no me sentiria mal si los usasen para ganarse algunos manguitos. cuando yo hago algun aporte, no pienzo en que los que lo vean se van a llenar los bolsillos aunque lo dudo, solo pienzo en aportar y que mi aporte, le sirva a alguien para lo que ese alguien disponga sea para uso propio o para ventas. un pensamiento de bolu**: cuando yo veo que alguien le saca provecho a una de mis ideas, me siento realzado y muy contento. y eso que ami la $$$ es lo que me falta a paladas
mi hermano menor, que tambien es tecnico, siempre me dice que soy un retontazo por publicar mis proyecto.
saludosss


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2010)

Y yo sabía que había visto esas fotos en el foro!_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/292787/ _y tiene varias cosas mas (ver los otros remates de ML), aunque antes dijo que el foro lo había ayudado a resolver problemas con sus equipos....claro!....en como se hace la electrónica!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 12, 2010)

Pero D@río, la cosa no pasa tanto por ese costado (vuelvo sobre lo mismo, que no se termina de entender).

La cosa pasa por el robo de méritos, cosa que no habla de plata, sino de otra cosa. Es como cuando tu jefe se queda con el crédito por el laburo que vos hiciste. A vos no te pagan menos, a él no le pagan más... pero te cae por las _antípodas_.
No todo en la vida es plata, es más, las cosas más importantes/interesantes no van por ahí.

De eso se trata el tema: De reconocer los méritos de cada uno.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 12, 2010)

identificado el amigo ,que  pida disculpas????


----------



## asherar (Nov 12, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> identificado el amigo ,que  pida disculpas????



Sería una buena forma de empezar a arreglar las cosas para que no pase a mayores. 
Como atenuante, no parece haber habido mala intencion, ya que el nickname 
que usó en ML es el mismo que en el foro.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 12, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> A veces creo que lo más sensato es hacer todo lo contrario. Aprovechándose de la situación actual y de todas la leyes internacionales que protegen la propiedad intelectual.... lo más sensato es publicar la idea de uno con los detalles más significativos y con _nombre y apellido_*.... Y permitir que algún pez gordo intente plagiarte y .... ¡ZAS!
> 
> Le mandas el zarpazo sin anestesia hasta el fondo.
> 
> ...


 
ves........es la otra.
la otra "vuelta de tuerca ".
vamso a decir que el dibujar un esquema es "una creacion " ??
o que hacer un impreso "es una creacion" ......y mas hoy dia , yo siempre hice mis impresos a papel y lapiz ........pero hoy tenes programas.

pero a lo que voy , que es lo que vos tambien pusiste es que :

y si se llena de señoritos que ponen en foros y otros lugares circuitos ?? tonteras que quizas no has visto por ahi pero cualquier ingeniero puede hacer .
a loq ue voy : se llena de vivos que le qutan el derecho a otros de crear, de diseñar.
*"yo lo hice primero y lo colgue , " es mio .....alpiste.*

cuantas cosas hice o diseñe yo , no que lo copie, pero simplemente hay variso puntos al respecto:

1 -- yo soy la sumatoria de las enseñanzas que recibi + mi cerebro .
2 -- ni dudo que en otros lados otros hayan pensado lo mismo o cosas similares.

entonces, esta "boludez" de "pica ...yo lo puse primero" es una tremenda estupidez y de nuevo es otra vuelta mas de tuerca de el ser humano y su capacidad de hacerse el vivo.
me voy a poner a publicar todas las cosas que se me ocurran con lso cis que manejo y luego me siento a esperar.

o mas, les voy con otra:
un microcontrolador , digamos un PIC .
hago una rutina muy interesante , y la publico (que malo ) ..y me siento a esperar .........pero .......luego .....me hago una pregunta:
quien tiene derechos ?????
el que hizo una rutina original??? y si aparece la gente de microchip y dice que ellos desarrollaron la plataforma (soft y hard) para su libre uso , que no tiene derecho nadie de andar exigiendo derechos por una rutina.
y menso "la publico y espero a quien jorobo".
como dije antes: muy piojo......si no sabes hacerlo $$$$ no seas piojo, no destiles envidia si otros si saben.


una cosa es un desarrollo que da para largo y no es solo un :
"pick.....y si conecto esto aca " 
no , un desarrollo donde hay muchas cosas que solucionar, que crear, ahi siestoy mas que de acuerdo que hay que proteger eso (igual.....nadie lo protege .....porqueria de hipocritas que somos , bien que si nos conviene abogamos por los derechos de la libertad de la mayoria de robarlo , pero si nos tocan la bombachita , ahi chillamos. )

una cosa es si uno lo esta comercializando y quiere recuperar la inversion de el desarrollo e investigacion y se le cuelga un piojo de meird... repugnante (que esta lleno) compra una unidad y la copia.............*ESO SI ESTA REMAL .*

o un tipo que tiene un diseño y lo guarda y un amigo HDP aprovechandose de la amistad se lo saca y lo hace $$ o lo publica.

ahora si lo pyblicas y luego te pones a llorar..........es la gata flora eso....


en fin:
puede haber alguien que crea que va a publicar algo en la web y los demas no se lo van a copiar ?? o lo van a llamar para pedirle permiso??? 
nosotros, todos los que aqui estamso escribiendo somos harto amables, pero esta lleno de una marabunta de gente que ni lee ni piensa en eso.




igual........lo mas interesante es ver como cada quien ve las cosas de distinta manera, para mi la cosa es asi, pero uno ve una y mil veces como cada quien construye en su cabeza las cosas de distinta manera, o muchos no contruyen nada, solo escuchan y siguen lo primero que escuchan y les parece razonable.
ahora que somos millones y estamos globalizados, ademas de ser el bicho mas tramposo y ladino de la creacion o evolucion...............hay que pensar un buen rato antes de decir "esto es razonable" y estar preparado para que lo que hoy lo es mañana no .



cacho : recien termino de leer 
.........................................
robar merito ?? 
cuando pueda te paso la serie completa de la familia inghalls , y eso que al ellso tambien lso engañaban.
pero cacho.........te roban el sueldo en la calle, la jubilacion, las esperanzas.
te roban un hijo !! y lo encontras si lo encontras muerto.
cachhhhoooooooo...........
la proixima vez que te vea te doy un beso. n sabia que eras tan inocente y puro.


----------



## asherar (Nov 13, 2010)

> ahora si lo p*u*blicas y luego te pones a llorar..........es la gata flora eso....


Totalmente de acuerdo ... ! 
Respecto a la protección que te otorga la Creative Commons: será la ley y todo lo que quieran, pero si no la respalda un elemento de fuerza, a la ley se la lleva por delante cualquier sabandija. Solamente porque no le cuesta nada hacerlo. 
Normalmente lo que decide si se hace una acción legal, no es el Derecho o la Moral, sino la cantidad de dinero que se gana o se pierde: porque te roben 300 pesos/dolares/euros/... ningún abogado mueve un dedo. 
Y no le digas que es por el "reconocimiento", porque se te mata de risa. 
Ahora si se trata de una producción en serie, con varios miles de por medio la cosa cambia. 
En el fondo de eso se trata la estrategia de publicar y esperar a que te plagien para luego hacer un juicio: no buscas ganar dinero por tu talento, sino con un tecnicismo legal. 
Para los que abogan por el Derecho y la Moral en este foro, y aún más, para los que valoramos el trabajo creativo, esa debería ser una estratagema completamente despreciable. Algo que, para mí, no encaja con un ingeniero que dice tener "El Don", y/o se  considera parte de una "meritocracia", como se ha dicho en algún tema por ahí ("Cómo hacer preguntas en forma inteligente"). 


PD: Para los que no conocen el dicho, la cosa es así. 
"Gata Flora" = Si se la ponen, grita. Si se la sacan, llora.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 13, 2010)

A ver, a ver todos, Vamos a darnos un Desestrezon...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2010)

Fernando: Me refiero a matar dos pájaros de un tiro: sentirte satisfecho y _protegértelo_ en caso de.


¿Hay algo de malo en eso?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 13, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Fernando: Me refiero a matar dos pájaros de un tiro: sentirte satisfecho y _protegértelo_ en caso de.
> 
> 
> ¿Hay algo de malo en eso?



tirale a  los patitos,estos siempre se ponen en fila


----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Fernando: Me refiero a matar dos pájaros de un tiro: sentirte satisfecho y _protegértelo_ en caso de.
> 
> 
> ¿Hay algo de malo en eso?


 
te entiendo hammer.
pero la realidad es que NO vivimos solos, vivimos entre millones de personas y muchas veces vimos que cada uno posee sus propias normas.
lo ya escrito da pautas de la realidad, y la realidad no es ingenua , es imposible realizar determinadas cosas, o esperar que determinadas cosas sean como nosotros queremos , por que el resto de la gente no es como nosotros queremso que sean .
la unica forma de no frustrarse es tener en cuenta la realidad , en la cual son participes LOS DEMAS , que son infinidad de personas con infinidad de formas de pensar.

a ver, sere un poco mas realista y crudo:
la realidad es que la gente, millones de personas en las cuales nos incluyo a nosotros lo que quieren hacer cada dia es sobrevivir, trabajar, ganarse un peso , cada quien tiene sus motivos,y sus excusas :
mantener a sus familias , lograr hacerse un lugar en la vida, mejorar economicamente , etc.
NO es su principal interes cuidar el sentir ajeno, ni se preocupan demasiado en lso derechos ajenos , no son la familia ingals que viven recatados en una sana moral.
la vida real de una sociedad es muy individualista y acotada a las necesidades individuales como  mucho se expande a las de la propia familia .
una selvita citadina digamos.




la unica forma de terminar satisfecho y haberte protegido.................ya sabes en que estoy pensando .......


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2010)

Y yo también te entiendo. 

El animal humano tiende a ser egoísta, egocéntrico, cómodo y no lo mueve a menos de que vea un billete colgando del anzuelo de una caña de pescar frente a sus narices...


Pero es la naturaleza del ser vivo: hacer las cosas para obtener un beneficio (sentirse bien consigo mismo es un beneficio. ¿Por qué crees que muchos papá y mamá se desviven comprándole regalos caros a sus hijos a final de año? Para limpiarse un poco la consciencia por como se comportaron el resto del año. Inmersos en sus trabajos, sus problemas, ni les dieron bola durante 11 meses.... y les compran regalos para dejarlos contentos durante el próximo año, los llevan a vacacionar....)



Retomando el punto: protegerse de las empresas. No andarse protegiendo de personas. El copyright lo inventaron para lo primero, y lo terminaron usando para lo segundo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2010)

Fernanodb:
Tenés mucha razón en todo lo que decís acerca de "como son las personas"...y en particular, este ultimo post respecto a lo que buscan en su vida sin importarle un pomo lo que sientan, piensen o sufran los demás...mientras sus necesidades estén cumplidas.
Muchos no entienden del todo lo que decís por que todavía no se han masticado todos los sapos que vos o yo o muchos mas hemos tenido que comernos para mantener nuestros ideales y llegar a lograr algo en la vida...

Pero bueno, pero volviendo al tema que nos ocupa 
Supongo ya que a esta altura de la discusión se estarán dando cuenta de algo: independientemente de que sea un diseño de mnicolau o de Juan Pirulo, lo que se "roba", comercia y/o ofrece en ML o en cualquier otra parte son los "diseños" más básicos y tontos del foro. Si leen regularmente los temas del foro van a llegar a la conclusión que los desarrollos de Mariano son probablemente los mas consultados y trabajados por los miembros de esta comunidad...pero eso no es casualidad, sino que tiene varias explicaciones:


Mariano les dá soporte constante y de primera línea a quienes le preguntan algo.
A excepción de las fuentes SMPS, son desarrollos *sencillos, simples y 100% operativos*.
Son muy económicos de realizar y están recontra super probados por muchos.
Yo estoy convencido que los puntos 2 y 3 son los que definen cuales desarrollos son los que se van a copiar y vender:
_*Los que son fáciles (que hasta un mermo los arma y les funciona), que no requieren inversión y que no tienen complejidad de poner en funcionamiento.*_

Por ahi Fernandob mencionó un Vúmetro que yo hice o los amplificadores clase D del Ing. Tagle, y creo que para entender el porqué de los robos tienen que leer estos temas para apreciar la relativa complejidad intrínseca que tienen para ponerlos a punto....y ni les hablo de entender lo que hacen y poder darle soporte en forma calificada, por que eso es la otra pata de los "robos": Si te vas a chorear algo para hacerlo y venderlo bajo un sistema con calificaciones como ML...mas vale que podás repararlo si tiene problemas o que sea muy simple de arreglar por la tía del comprador, por que si no...no vas a lograr buenas calificaciones .
En resumen: No creo que haya que perseguirse demasiado con compartir o nó un PCB (menos los de ESP ), por que el 99% de los ladrones del foro solo se llevan los esquemas y desarrollos simples, pero no lo hacen con los que tienen alguna complejidad "mayor que cero"...y esto pasa por que esta gente no tiene la capacidad de entender, operar y/o desarrollar algo que ni siquieran han hecho.

Les doy un consejo: Si no quieren que pasen estas cosas, elevemos el nivel del foro y presentemos desarrollos verdaderos (no el desarrollo de un PCB y nada mas)....y les garantizo que el proximo candidato a robarse algo va a ser alguna empresa...y a esos si que les podés caer con el peso de la ley y sacarles algo a cambio de su proceder. Con los otros ratones....ni vale la pena calentarse....


Oooopppsss! Casi que escribimos lo mismo con Mc Hammer


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 13, 2010)

ezavalla;396096

Les doy un consejo: Si no quieren que pasen estas cosas dijo:


> eso mismo  lo había pensado ,nomas que las empresas cuentan con sus propios equipos de ingenieros
> ni se molestan ,
> saludos


----------



## Cacho (Nov 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> la proixima vez que te vea te doy un beso.


 Qué honor.





Como sea, no se trata de pureza o inocencia. 
Que todos los días pasa, cierto.
Que hay cosas peores, cierto.

Pero de ahí a que eso justifique todo lo demás por no ser así de malo...
Eso equivale a decir que en nuestro país estamos bien, porque en Ruanda están peor.

No por repetido o usual pasa a ser algo aceptable, o también deberían serlo los robos a mano armada por frecuentes y porque no te mataron en ese...

También es muy cierto lo que dice EZ, y es un buen punto. Tiene razón, pero de nuevo, eso no justifica lo otro.

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2010)

Ezavalla: Exactamente eso era. No hay que tener miedo a publicar lo que se tiene. Es más: es mucho más conveniente. Para todos. Compartimos, nos sentimos bien, quizá fastidiemos a algunos gringos con plata D) y hacemos progresar.


Una pequeña acotación: el latinoamericano no es tonto. Más bien, todo lo contrario. Pero por regla general es bastante ignorante (países del _tercer mundo_). 

Por eso es necesario *leer*. Aunque se cometa el *delito* de no tener plata para leer (como dijiste: muchos proyectos de acá son muy básicos.... y estamos años luz atrás en comparación con europeos, asiáticos...)

Precisamente en el tema de las fuentes SMPS hay mucha ignorancia. El material en español de calidad sobre éstas escasea bastante.


(Rey Julien: Según la teoría de la población americana, parece ser que nuestros indígenas serían parte del último peldaño de evolución humana. La sangre indígena corre por nuestras venas, así que no hay excusa. Podemos ser más inteligentes. NASA: junta miedo .... aaah... anduvieron ayudando por acá... será que sospechan que la veta está más al sur? Será que saben que es mejor tenernos controladitos para que estos latinitos no se subleven?  Será que les conviene que seamos ignorantes, y por eso lo somos? )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 13, 2010)

mi no entender 
pero   los astutos chinos  no  ay que quitarles el ojo


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2010)

Somos hijos de Asia. No te preocupes por los chinos. Quizá ellos se preocupen por nosotros. Los gringos ya lo hacen.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso mismo  lo había pensado ,nomas que las empresas cuentan con sus propios equipos de ingenieros  ni se molestan ,


Y eso hace que disminuyan las posibilidades de choreo, no?



Hammer Facer dijo:


>


 
  



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> También es muy cierto lo que dice EZ, y es un buen punto. Tiene razón, pero de nuevo, *eso no justifica lo otro.*


Naaaa...no lo estoy justificando! Solo intento bajar el nivel de calentura...


----------



## albertog84 (Nov 13, 2010)

Para mi como minimo deberia aclarar en el anuncio de mercadolibre quien diseño el pcb y de donde lo saco, yo he visto muchos anuncios de mercadolibre que venden modulos amplificadores con circuitos integrados(tipo tda2005,etc) y todos son el mismo circuio sacado del datasheet, eso no me parece una copia ya que el mismo fabricante lo da para que puedas usar su amplificador, el tema esta en el pcb; como es el mismo circuito, los pcb pueden llegar a ser similares o casi iguales ya que tienen pocos componentes; pero de ahi a usar el pcb de otro y venderlo como propio no me parece muy etico, deberia aclarar de entrada que el diseño del pcb no es de el, o si compro componentes de mas y armo uno extra, venderlo como usado. 
 capas no lo hiso con mala intencion no se, pero podria rectificarlo en el anuncio aclarando que el diseño del pcb no es de el y diciendo de nonde lo saco y su correspondiente autor
  En fin, si uno se equivoca siempre hay un margen para corregir el error            paz y electronica para todos¡


----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2010)

hola ezevalla hay otra forma de elevar el nivel de el foro:
no poner desarrollos completos, si ayudas:
fijate esto , analiza lo otro.
explicaciones teoricas.
ayudar "destrabando "a un colega.

miren, les voy a mostrar algo:
hace un buen tiempo andaban en el foro con un timer largo doble, al principio usaban unos cuantos integrados, luego lo achicaron, pero no tanto .
yo puse esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/timer-doble-solo-ci-largo-tiempo-todo-36525/

*les pido que no lo revivan al tema* 

y ni bola.


no habia usado ese ci.
y como estaba al pedo me lleve el esquematico para analizarlo cuando viajaba , como entretenimiento , si tenia en el autobus a una mina linda con escote , no , pero si tenia a una fea o a un tipo me ponia a mirarlo.
al principio me parecio una cosa , medio al pedo, pero luego fui comprendiendo que quiso hacer el que lo diseño .
fue mi aporte, el aporte de uno que no aporta nada .
un aporte inutil para la gran mayoria que solo quiere "un circuito hecho" .
estuve ojeando ese ci unos dias para ver que podia hacer con el , luego lo deje en el cajon para cuando me haga falta , total, a lso dias recibi una millonada de un tio que no conocia de europa (mac pato o algo asi se llamaba) .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 13, 2010)

aporte
porque    ponen titulos  como ''aporte ,bumetro de   x  led ''
si en  la hoja de datos del ic esta  desarrollado todo  el x cosa de aplicación  e incluso muchas veces asta el pcb del  fabricante para el ic ,
ezevalla la respuesta es no ,no  disminuye  la posibilidad de choreo ,
pero me gusto  la frase       '' Con los otros ratones....ni vale la pena calentarse....''


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y eso hace que disminuyan las posibilidades de choreo, no?





Compartiré algo personal con ustedes. Se los mostraré no con el objeto de que juzguen si la idea es buena o mala (o la "excelente" calidad del video... .... )







Una respuesta de la Fundación Copyleft:

​



Hice un exhaustivo (bueno, ni tanto... o sí? ya ni recuerdo... ) análisis previamente en otro foro, envié la idea aquí.... y sintetizaron todo lo que miles de personas de varias partes del mundo enviaron, a su conveniencia, dejándolos en el más absoluto anonimato... y todavía no dan los resultados de las "ideas" ganadoras...


Pero antes hicieron esto....

Aquí otro poco más de información....


Me dio harto que pensar... ¿Aumentar la "calidad" (ni tanto así, sino más bien la cantidad) recompensando a los usuarios, a la vez que se aumentan las ganancias del propio sitio debido al incentivo, mayor producción de videos y aumento del tráfico? ¿Que fue primero: el huevo o la gallina? (el huevo, porque es una célula gigante ) ¿Son los poderosos taaan poderosos? ¿Sabían que la lengua materna más hablada es el español, después del chino mandarín? ¿Que pasaría si fueramos las _Repúblicas Unidas de Latinoamérica y España_ (We *R.U.L.E.*! )?


----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2010)

es la realidad hammmer :

hoy dia hay millones y millones de personas, podes armar con la excusa de competencias o ir a las universidades y armar cosas , con engaños armar una feria en la cual participan los jovenes con IDEAS.
siempre podes sacar ideas, "aportes" , incluso hacer foros.
Pero si uno es bien astuto puede apuntar a gente que tiene experiencia.
tomas cientos de ideas, miles y las trabajas, luego haces algo luego de un año, lo modificas un poco , o decis que se te ocurrio a vos.....quien puede decir lo contrario ? quien , como ?? 
acaso la idea de uno bloquea a la posibilidad de que otros la tengan ? como un espermatozoide cierra al ovulo para que no entren otros.

por otro lado .
las ideas..........que es mas importante ?
quien tiene la idea ?
o quien es capaz de llevarla a cabo.?
no se , no doy la respuesta, no se de verdad.
_lo correcto seria siempre compartir, compartir, valorar lo de cada uno ....pero._

da para tanto , para analizarlo, pero la verdad, que uno no va a cambiar nada, y aca no somos inversores ni grandes empresarios que van a llevar a cabo inversiones o desarrollos .
lo que si somos es pensantes con ideas.
y como solo somos eso la idea es CUIDARNOS , la realidad es esta, saquen sus conclusiones.
que conviene hacer y que no conviene hacer.
para uno vivir tranquilo y no tomar un camino que los lleve a la frustracion por sentirse "violados" .
eso si , no me roben mi nick.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 13, 2010)

Quizá ellos en algún momento, sí se sientan violados  .... quien sabe... (no recuerdo si le envié un correo a Google España.... parece que no... pero mientras debatía en el Foro de Internautas mi idea, mencione la intención de que fuera Google la que ayudara a concretarla... y misteriosamente después de eso apareció el concurso Google 10^100... pidiendo ideas para llevarlas a cabo a través de grandes empresas... ellos se supone que iban a repartir $10.000.000 entre las 5 mejores ideas... dinero destinado a concretarlas...)


Bue.... quizá estoy delirando.... no me hagas mucho caso... jeje

Lo bueno es que el hecho de que hicieran eso de incentivar económicamente a los usuarios de Youtube, me dio un gran punto a favor en todo el debate. Sí se puede hacer, y sí es rentable.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hola ezevalla hay otra forma de elevar el nivel de el foro:
> no poner desarrollos completos, si ayudas:
> fijate esto , analiza lo otro.
> explicaciones teoricas.
> ayudar "destrabando "a un colega.


Es que eso también es elevar el nivel de foro!, solo que va a existir un problema de "popularidad" 

El foro tiene que *SERVIR A TODOS* y no solo a los que no saben nada y "quieren aprender" (y que no me la cuenten...debe ser uno cada 1000...con suerte, así que NO SON UNA CANTIDAD REPRESENTATIVA para considerarla una muestra válida). EL "problema" que enfrenta el foro y quienes colaboran en él, es que de los 100.000 usuarios que hay, solo 100 son los que participan regularmente y los 99.900 restantes solo entran para llevarse cosas. PUNTO y es así, y al que no le guste...que se joda. Me pueden venir con que es bueno compartir para aumentar la sabiduría de la gente y toda esa bola, pero tal como vos lo has dicho, no deja de ser una gran mentira para auto-complacerse y auto-alabarse. SIempre he sido de la idea de que el karma lo expresa muy claramente: "*Para recibir algo, primero hay que dar algo*", y la gigantesca mayoría de los que entran al foro vienen, se registran, se llevan algo y se van...y ni siquiera dan las gracias...y yo me pregunto: eso es una comunidad? Naaaa...ni karma tienen....vienen, se sirven (algunos piden delivery  ) y se van....y son re-vivos, re-inteligentes, re-bichos y RE-HDMP, pero la culpa no la tiene el chancho, sino el que le dá el afrecho....no sé si soy claro?
Si en lugar de servir todo en bandeja al que recién se registra, se le pidiera que aporte algo, y que eso sea calificado por los usuarios y que se otorgue el acceso a la info si el aporte registra suficientes votos OK, la historia sería MUY DIFERENTE....algo muy parecido a lo del post de McHammer ...donde "cobrás" si a los otros les gusta lo que vos subís. Si así fuera, la comunidad seguramente no sería muy grande, pero el nivel sería - en general - muy bueno, y todos recibirían en pago por haber aportado al know-how de la comunidad.

Seeee...ya se que me va a tratar de elitista....y qué me importa? Prefiero ser elitista y compartir con la gente con la que tengo mucho en común, que estar manteniendo vagos que solo usan el conocimiento ajeno en beneficio propio sin dar nada a cambio....y mejor me callo por que se me saltó la chaveta....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

seria algo  así  parecido al club del diagrama,donde si quieres descargar un esquema tienes primero  que subir  algunos ,pero si pagas  la cuota anual  sos libre de descargar   todo  lo que quieras
la cuota no es cara  si bien entiendo   que   no puede  ser  accesible para algunos  o  nomas de ratones  que son ,en ese caso  que aporten 
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 14, 2010)

No es tan así, por que no es la idea comerciar con cosas que *no *son necesariamente nuestras, tal como hacen en el club del diagrama, donde dudo mucho que tengan autorización para "vender" diagramas y manuales de la fábrica  
La idea es que se "aprueben" las descargas para los usuarios, solo si estos han aportado algo...que pueden ser: diseños, soluciones a problemas de otros usuarios, modificaciones importantes de diseños presentados antes...en fin....hay una lista larga de cosas que se pueden aportar y que dan valor al conocimiento del foro.

Y hablando de conocimiento:
En este foro hay muchísimo conocimiento de primera línea, vertido por una cantidad importante de usuarios que lo han aportado...y ese conocimiento se entrega sin restricciones a quien se registra en el foro. El problema no es que se entregue sin pedir nada a cambio, el problema es que - tarde o temprano - el conocimiento va a dejar de crecer y se va a estancar en un nivel donde va a dejar de ser "atractivo" a quienes ayudaron a construirlo, y esto sucede por que el 99.99% de los usuarios se lleva el know-how y solo el 0.01% lo aporta. Y no me interesa que me digan que eso siempre sucede en internet, por que eso sería más auto-complacencia. A mi me disgustaría mucho que este foro perdiera todo lo que tiene por llenarse de una comunidad de zánganos que no aporta nada para que siga creciendo....y por crecimiento no me refiero a la cantidad de usuarios - ya que eso debería ser una consecuencia y no una causa - sino a la variedad y calidad de conocimientos sobre electrónica...en la mayoría de sus ramas.

Esto es como todo en la vida: cuando no hay nada, todo lo que venga es bienvenido para crecer. Pero cuando ya se creció lo suficiente, tal vez sea hora de cambiar algunas cosas para asegurar que el futuro crecimiento sea bueno para todos...pero en particular, para aquellos que verdaderamente tienen interés en el conocimiento para crecer como personas...con todo lo que esto implica.


----------



## asherar (Nov 14, 2010)

Conozco algo bastante organizado de donde se podría aprender: 

http://www.rent-acoder.com/

Aunque es un sitio para contratar programadores, tiene toda una parte legal muy detallada, como para tomar algunas ideas y adaptarlas a la profesión.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 14, 2010)

Google ya dio a conocer las ideas ganadoras del Proyecto Google 10^100.

El resultado fue dado a conocer el 24 de Septiembre de este año si no me equivoco.








(_Me había desligado ya de ese tema pss:.... demoraron muuuucho en dar los resultados. La convocatoria de ideas me parece que empezó el 24 de septiembre del 2008.... y demoraron dos años en decidirse, a pesar de que se supone que los resultados iban a darlos a principios del año pasado...._... )


Blog de Google.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 14, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Conozco algo bastante organizado de donde se podría aprender:
> http://www.rent-acoder.com/
> Aunque es un sitio para contratar programadores, tiene toda una parte legal muy detallada, como para tomar algunas ideas y adaptarlas a la profesión.


Ahí tienen ideas muy buenas! El asunto es como decís, habría que ver de adaptarlas, por que principalmente están relacionadas con la tutuca y acá no está permitido negociar (ni creo que convenga )


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 14, 2010)

Creo que antes de empezar a ver como ganar algo con proyectos... deberíamos tratar de aprender algo sobre otros idiomas (los traductores online de algo sirven.... pero traducen de manera más o menos defectuosa). 

Generalmente el material bueno está en inglés, alemán, ruso, japonés... la mayoría de la información científica y tecnológica de calidad y actualizada.


Hacer negocios por el foro.... no creo (van a aparecer vivos, estafadores, etc...). Quizá incentivar de algún modo a los creadores y publicadores de proyectos. Que se yo...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 14, 2010)

esa parte solo depende de el dueño.

esto que se esta poneidn es interesante, y para quienes aportan (creo que aporta"mos" ) en el foro lo interesante es saber tomar .
yo aprendi unas cuantas cosas de electronica en lso foros, pero mas que nada me fue un curso intensivo para saber a que atenerme con las "relaciones humanas" .

el foro es lo que es , si el dueño quisiera hacer que crezca para hacer negocios podria expandirse (como puse asi superficialmente ) hacia otros rumbos de hoobystas , desde aeromodelismo hasta carpinteria.
incluso podria incursionar xxx o lo que se le cante.

si al final , es lo que estamos hablando aca:
quien solo tiene ideas y quien es capaz de EJECUTARLAS.
y eso podemos trasladarlo a quienes entran a un foro y quienes son capaces de HACER un foro .

luego ideas de negocios hay muchas .

un foro podria si formarse por varios niveles, como una grilla tridimensional, y cda foro que tenga subforos.
pero me parece mucho lio.
internet apunta a lo masivo.

saquenle LO BUENO muchachos.
saben algunos que me he contactado por MP y les he hecho consultas.
uno puede hacerse una lista de amigos, de gente con la cual tener un trato diferente, sin por ello dejar de lado el foro.

en fin.
de esto se aprende tambien.

lastima que elisa xxx no me dio bolilla, le pedi de juntarnso para estudiar .....


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 14, 2010)

Para eso habría que cambiar lo que conocemos por Foros de Electrónica desde sus cimientos... o "ampliar su finalidad" mediante una web aparte perteneciente a la misma comunidad...


----------



## asherar (Nov 15, 2010)

Andrés lee "ampliar" y ya tiembla !!! jaja


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 15, 2010)

Va a tener que "ampliarse" todo esto de algún modo, o sino... se va a estancar (como dijeron por ahí).


----------



## asherar (Nov 15, 2010)

Sin duda que un foro comercial es algo completamente diferente a este. 
Lo lógico es que un colega que entra al foro quiera aprender a hacerse él mismo las cosas. 
Un cliente que quiere todo hecho no va a entrar acá.
Me parece que eso marca el límite.



Hammer Facer dijo:


> Va a tener que "ampliarse" todo esto de algún modo, o sino... se va a estancar (como dijeron por ahí).


Sin ver los números del foro no se puede decir. 
Me refiero a conocer el movimiento, cuántas visitas a cada tema, cuál tiene más aportes, cuántos temas se generan, cuanta info actual se va aportando, qué rangos de edad, etc. 
Si los intereses principales del foro tienen la suficiente movilidad, creo que no debería haber miedo a que se estanque.

Y ya nos fuimos de tema ...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 15, 2010)

Son muy pocos los que aportan. Yo mismo: no aporto mucho, a veces doy consejos técnicos por ahí, pero no publico proyectos.

Me refiero a incentivar para que sean más los que se animen a postear proyectos; lo de posibles lazos comerciales, ventas y otros, habría que pensarlo con más detenimiento para desarrollar algo interesante  (pero no sé si por el foro; significaría cambiarlo radicalmente. Quizá una página partner del foro, perteneciente a la comunidad).


Es cosa de pensar más en grande.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 15, 2010)

y aca mismo se ven las limitaciones de cada uno ......y sus reacciones .

(esa ira de ver nuestras propias limitaciones....que bronca dan!!!! .......hay alguien a quien pueda culpar ?????  ) 

y como podemso ver en el inicio de este tema hay quienes hacen berrinche por lo que es, por lo que es inevitable, por lo que es.
pero no hacen.
no piensan que si es negocio para otros andar "robando" , pues, por que no uds.o mismos se ponen a comercializar sus ideas, OLVIDENSE de esa placa que les robaron ( o haganla tambien , si es de uds. ) , si de uno mismo fluyen ideas y conocimiento constantemente, por que no hacer mi propia empresa y ofrecer una variedad siempre creciente, para eso es que me gusta la electronca.
¿ cual es mi freno? , mi mediocre limitacion a la cual no quiero superar ??? 




y el foro es igual: 
tan dificil es hacer un cursillo para aprender a manejar paginas web ?? 
no demos instrucciones a el otro, si la cosa pinta por que no lo haces TU!!!!!
manden la direccion , inviten a la inauguracion.


ah......que feo es que te pongan el espejo !!!!! 

que malo que soy !!!!
me quedare sin amigos ???


----------



## Hammer Facer (Nov 15, 2010)

No. No te quedarás sin amigos.

Al principio publicaba proyectos e ideas, y no les dieron mucha bola... (usaba otra cuenta).

Y me aburrí. Así de simple.

(Como dijeron por ahí: quieren que les den todo masca'o.... y después: ni gracias, ni chao...)


PD.: Me falta tiempo y dinero. Teniendo ambos, hago todo lo que me proponga.


----------



## asherar (Nov 15, 2010)

Ahora recordando, debo confesar que desde que comencé a participar del foro las visitas a mi página (actualmente bastante descuidada) aumentaron explosivamente. 
Incluso un par de veces conseguí encargos para hacer desarrollos. 
El foro puede ser la vidriera donde mostrar lo que uno puede hacer. 
Lo cortés no quita lo valiente, y lo didáctico no quita lo comerciante. 

Lo que coincido con fernandob es que hay que buscarle la vuelta para participar sin tirar 
en contra del gremio. 

Por ejemplo: yo puedo publicar un proyecto sobre como manejar una memoria RAM, y/o un LCD gráfico, y/o como sensar un par de detectores. 
Si sé del tema y soy didáctico, le servirá a algún colega del foro que quiera aprender. 
Alguien que no es electrónico ve lo que puedo hacer y puede encargarme que le desarrolle un banco de pruebas para su auto de carreras. 
Lo consigue más barato que si lo va a comprar y además le puede hacer poner todas las "features" que más le gusten, cosa que el modelo comprado tal vez no trae. 
Incluso, si necesita mantenimiento me tiene a tiro de e-mail, y no tiene que mandar el aparato a China. 
Todo sin salirme de las reglas del foro. 
Es sólo una idea.

Bueno, vamos a "desestrezarnos" otra vez:


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 1, 2018)

Hola compre varios componentes por ML y casi la mitad vienen fallados, un trucho el vendedor, no se si por aca se puede avisar quien es el vendedor para que no sean engañados, obviamente el vendedor no me los quiere cambiar porque dice que los componentes electronicos no tienen garantia porque los puedo quemar yo, un chanta ( son importadores directos de basura )


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola compre varios componentes por ML y casi la mitad vienen fallados, un trucho el vendedor, no se si por aca se puede avisar quien es el vendedor para que no sean engañados, obviamente el vendedor no me los quiere cambiar porque dice que los componentes electronicos no tienen garantia porque los puedo quemar yo, un chanta ( son importadores directos de basura )


Si _*estas seguro*_ que los componentes son da mala calidad lo puedes denunciar directamente en M y dando una calificación negativa a la compra.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 1, 2018)

ya tiene muchas calificaciones negativas (mas de 1500) el problema es que como es importador tambien tiene muchos otros articulos como relojes y anteojos,,,, entonces suma mas de 20mil ventas y las 1500 no afectan,,, tiene colorcito verde y por eso cai como un chorlito. El sistema de reputacion de ML no sirve


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 1, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> ya tiene muchas calificaciones negativas (mas de 1500)


!Debias tener tomado en conta ese inportante dato!.
!Ahora debes hacer del limón la limonada o sea , nunca mas   volver a conpra dese mismo fornecedor!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 2, 2018)

Algo que suelo hacer en modo paranoico ON y lo recomiendo, es que antes de comprar algo por Mercadolibre reviso TODAS las calificaciones del vendedor, los comentarios y las réplicas, si no me convence no compro, y bueno, a modo más paranoico aún, solo le compro a tiendas físicas, voy hasta al sitio y lo compro ahí, no suelo pagar online


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2018)

Un importador general, no es lo mismo que un importador de material electrónico, compran lo más barato y obvio comprna malo, un vendedor de fuste sabe que comprar y que no.
Por otro lado si hay un problema debes actuar de inmediato, ya que si no das satisfacción mercado libre no les paga, hay que ser expeditivo en esto.
Que material compraste?


----------



## svartahrid (Ene 6, 2018)

sp_27 dijo:


> Algo que suelo hacer en modo paranoico ON y lo recomiendo, es que antes de comprar algo por Mercadolibre reviso TODAS las calificaciones del vendedor, los comentarios y las réplicas, si no me convence no compro, y bueno, a modo más paranoico aún, solo le compro a tiendas físicas, voy hasta al sitio y lo compro ahí, no suelo pagar online



Eso no es ser paranóico, si no precavido, y por cierto, es muy común encontrarse con precios muchísimo más accesibles en tiendas online, la única pega diría yo, es tener que esperar una semanita, o mucho más si viene desde china, por eso algunas veces he terminado comprando en tiendas físicas, para tener el producto inmediatamente. Por online he comprado fresas para router (2 dólares las baratas, $8 las de calidad ) siendo que en home depot te la quieren ensartar al precio de 40 dólares.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 6, 2018)

Me refería a tiendas físicas que venden por mercadolibre, es común, por lo menos aquí, que pequeños comercios en centros comerciales grandes vendan a través de mercadolibre, uno consigue el producto en la página pero va al sitio a hacer la transacción, y si me ha salido económico, muchas veces la misma tienda vende más barato por mercadolibre que llegando directamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2018)

ilcapo dijo:


> ya tiene muchas calificaciones negativas (mas de 1500) el problema es que como es importador tambien tiene muchos otros articulos como relojes y anteojos,,,, entonces suma mas de 20mil ventas y las 1500 no afectan,,, tiene colorcito verde y por eso cai como un chorlito. El sistema de reputacion de ML no sirve


 
Mercado Libre es un negocio, por eso a los vendedores de alto volumen les perdonan para que sigan facturando para ellos. Sin embargo a vendedores chicos con 500 ventas correctas y UNA que no se realizó ya le ponen rojo JAJAJAJA. Ellos estiman que la venta si se realizó y que pactaron para bajar precio y no pagar comisión y lo castigan con rojo  , será correcto lucrativamente hablando , pero no moralmente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mercado Libre es un negocio, por eso a los vendedores de alto volumen les perdonan para que sigan facturando para ellos. Sin embargo a vendedores chicos con 500 ventas correctas y UNA que no se realizó ya le ponen rojo JAJAJAJA. Ellos estiman que la venta si se realizó y que pactaron para bajar precio y no pagar comisión y lo castigan con rojo  , será correcto lucrativamente hablando , pero no moralmente.


?Mercado ladro?
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mercado Libre es un negocio, por eso a los vendedores de alto volumen les perdonan para que sigan facturando para ellos. Sin embargo a vendedores chicos con 500 ventas correctas y UNA que no se realizó ya le ponen rojo JAJAJAJA. Ellos estiman que la venta si se realizó y que pactaron para bajar precio y no pagar comisión y lo castigan con rojo  , será correcto lucrativamente hablando , pero no moralmente.




Estoy de acuerdo, todos los vendedores de gran volumen aunque tengan cientos de calificaciones negativas les ponen color verde en el termometro

estuve viendo que el vendedor donde compre los componentes fallados tiene varias cuentas con nombres diferentes, una que U.S.A.  tiene mucha TECNO, LIVE =vivir en ingles por si a alguno le interesa. Esta TIENDA VIRTUAL es de lo peor


----------



## peperc (Ene 6, 2018)

sp_27 dijo:


> Me refería a tiendas físicas que venden por mercadolibre, es común, por lo menos aquí, que pequeños comercios en centros comerciales grandes vendan a través de mercadolibre, uno consigue el producto en la página pero va al sitio a hacer la transacción, y si me ha salido económico, muchas veces la misma tienda vende más barato por mercadolibre que llegando directamente.



hola, esas tiendas suelen ser oficinas en pequeños departamentos, a veces en edificios de la zona de once u otras zonas.
y si, es como dicen : la calidad  es muy mala.
es de el estilo de productos comprados en once.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mercado Libre es un negocio, por eso a los vendedores de alto volumen les perdonan para que sigan facturando para ellos. Sin embargo a vendedores chicos con 500 ventas correctas y UNA que no se realizó ya le ponen rojo JAJAJAJA. Ellos estiman que la venta si se realizó y que pactaron para bajar precio y no pagar comisión y lo castigan con rojo  , será correcto lucrativamente hablando , pero no moralmente.



el tipo de " mercadotecnia "  que usan es eso y es asi.
pero EN LA WEB no me diras que practicamente TODO  utiliza como "modelo de negocios" EL ENGAÑO   y la poca moral.

desde una pagina como facebook hasta un foro saben bien que estan "UTILIZANDO " a sus queridos usuarios.


----------

